# EPSON TM-H6000III -H6000 III Thermal Printer M147G



## Deaconbluz (Jun 13, 2009)

Need some help with installing this printer. 

I have downloaded the latest and greatest OPOS from Epson as well as the EPD. Installed them both.

I have tried using a Serial and Parallel Cable, both failed.

The printer shows up in my Control panel but shows as Not Available.

The printer will do a self test but has not been able to complete a Test Print from the install.

Any ideas??


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

1. turn off printer and disconnect the usb cable from pc to printer
2. Uninstall printer driver and software in add/remove in control panel
3. reboot pc
4. turn on printer
5. install driver and software, plug in the usb cable when told to by the
installation.
6. After it completes, reboot pc


----------



## Deaconbluz (Jun 13, 2009)

This is not a USB printer. It only has a 25 pin in the back. I have set this up both using a Parrallel cable and serial, changing the settings of each.

I have changed the dip switch settings also. 

It tries to print a test page, but nothing comes out. When I try printing from Word or any other program, nothing.

This should be simple and I know that when it finally works, it is going to be something simple. Three days now trying and talking with IT peeps trying to get this printer working. 

It prints self tests fine.

Does anybody know if OPOS is neccessary for this printer? or just the Advanced Driver set??


----------



## theturk007 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello i have the smiler problem i am trying to connect the tm h6000ii to my laptop but its Not Available on the printers option . The difference is i am trying to connect with usb adaptor which is rs 232 to usb. is it why that it show Not available ? or do i need to change dip switch ?

Thanks .


----------

